# Income Tax Abroad for US Citizens



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know or recommend a good CPA in Dubai or in the US that can assist me with my taxes? I am a US citizen working here in Dubai and i am in need of some basic international income assistance. 

Thank you!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

khouryh said:


> Does anyone know or recommend a good CPA in Dubai or in the US that can assist me with my taxes? I am a US citizen working here in Dubai and i am in need of some basic international income assistance.
> 
> Thank you!


Try this guy..He works exclusively with expats like us...

Palazzo & Company - An Expat CPA firm that is focused on providing tax and accounting services to Expats


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

What state are you from? You should pay anymore than $300 USD to have them prepare your returns.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agreed. The guy we have used for the last 8 years charges 125$ to 150$ for them.


----------



## Eileen5 (Aug 27, 2010)

I was looking for information on the same topic. I've seen that website before, but does anyone have any feedback on working with someone online? I'm a little wary of having someone prepare my taxes when I can't meet with them in person. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Expat CPA*



Eileen5 said:


> I was looking for information on the same topic. I've seen that website before, but does anyone have any feedback on working with someone online? I'm a little wary of having someone prepare my taxes when I can't meet with them in person. Thank you in advance for any replies.


First off, I'd only use someone who specialises in expat taxes.

Second, I have someone in France who I've referred about twenty clients to and he has done an excellent job. He has an MA in Taxation and has done expat tax returns for over 15 years.

He pays me a small introducer fee but that will not affect the rate you pay and I would refer him regardless. If you're interested, send me an email.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I took a look at the guy's website (Palazzo & Company) , but on his homepage theres a pic of Oliver North and I'm not to inclined to do business with a firm that seems to be aligned with people or movements I find offensive. Just my personal feelings. Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I'm from California so have have state and federal tax unlike texans (from what I hear). Tax season is upon us


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*accountant*



khouryh said:


> Does anyone know or recommend a good CPA in Dubai or in the US that can assist me with my taxes? I am a US citizen working here in Dubai and i am in need of some basic international income assistance.
> 
> Thank you!


Call Thomas Jefferson He's a great tax adviser I refer to him all the time in cases like these.........


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Lol I prefer Abe


----------

